# Pamphobeteus sp. "Goliath"



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Juvenile female:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I always find these "scary" i think its coz its black and flipping humongous!! Cool tho, just so long as its not on me!!:blush:
How big is she at juvi size Becky?
x


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

She's about 5"... will be a beast when she's about 10"


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous Bex!


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

10" of giant black spidey!!
Oh my...again i'll stick to my other smaller, less scary spids...hehe. I like mine the colours of the rainbow.:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

:lol2: I paid £65 for her as a spiderling....... As far as i know there's only 5 in the uk


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy moley! And you said i was daft paying £20 for a blue one...hahahaha. That is impressive though. I'd be too scared to pay extreme money in case i cant keep it alive, although they seem pretty safe with you.:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah but her as a spiderling was like 2"+ :lol2: And i know how to care for Pamphobeteus species  

I do like the look of that Pseudohaplopus blue but i wouldn't pay £20 for a 0.5cm slow growing sling lol


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

Me like. :mf_dribble: And you can still see the Christmas tree markings. 

But what have you found out about the sp goliath tag ? We know the species id is a complete mess. What do you think its most likely to be ?

Pesky Pamphos :flrt: but gotta love em.

iZAN


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

It is a sp. "Goliath" but its not been classified yet. It's one of the only pure ones that's not been crossed with anything else! They're relatively new and only 5 in the uk i think... they're being bred abroad. 
These originally came from a taxonomist i know and trust so i'm 100% of their I.D  plus.. not many other Pampho's get to 10"+ legspan


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

i love that spider , if you every here of any more for sale please let me know , even if its abroad 

and naturally i have to say , great pics again , loving you recent threads :no1:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

> Yeah but her as a spiderling was like 2"+ :lol2: And i know how to care for Pamphobeteus species
> 
> I do like the look of that Pseudohaplopus blue but i wouldn't pay £20 for a 0.5cm slow growing sling lol
> 
> ...


----------

